# moving to the EU



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

hi, i've been boarding for 2 season now and have boarded in AU and NZ. 
I'm moving to london with my boyfriend (who doesn't board YET) which means i'm leaving behind all of my friends that i ride with.
i'm looking for advice for the best mountains in europe for intermediates and begginers.
i've heard italy is sweet?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hi,

check these girls, friendly eu women's sb site

Powderroom.net • Index page


----------



## PizzaGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi there!
You've got to keep in mind that we're heading for summer right now. So for now you can only ride on some glaciers. For winter austria is fine, there you have everything. The openings are during December.
Bavaria in Germany doesn't offer many resorts and mountains, but they suit for intermediates and begginers.
Mostly i've been around in Tirol, because there you have everything.
here i have a link where you can check some resorts, but unfortunately this site is only in german. hope you'll find something 
Skiurlaub Deutschland: Skigebiete Deutschland - Winterurlaub Deutschland - Urlaub Deutschland

Some vocabulary:
Skigebiete = resorts
Österreich = Austria
Deutschland = Germany


Greetings from Munich


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Thanks heaps the german websit was amazing. :thumbsup:
I knew there was a lot to choose from, but I think I’m going to be extremely spoilt for options.
Can you tell me how long the seasons go for? Melbourne only has 4 months. I am assuming there are some places that you can ride allot longer than that.


----------



## PizzaGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

Season mainly starts from end of november and will end somewhere in april.
In Germany it's maybe a month or two shorter like Melbourne maybe.
Of course there are exeptions because of snowquality and amount.
Austria has bigger mountains and the snow will arrive sooner and last longer.
Glaciers like hintertux, Stubai or Sölden still have many open slopes on 2000 meters and higher.


----------

